# Orange County SC v Tacoma Defiance 7/6 7pm



## OrangeCountyDad (Jul 6, 2021)

If you have Cox cable, you can check out Orange County SC's game tonight against Tacoma on Yurview California 





__





						Orange County SC Archives
					






					www.yurview.com


----------



## Giesbock (Jul 6, 2021)

Or better yet, buy tix and go watch in person!  Team’s playing some great soccer.  Beautiful venue, easy parking, great lineup of food and beverage options plus, a little bird told me about a special halftime presentation.


----------



## OrangeCountyDad (Jul 8, 2021)

Giesbock said:


> Or better yet, buy tix and go watch in person!


yeah, that too- watching on TV is a low cost low risk foot in the door.

Disappointing result against Defiance- we can't seem to beat them.


----------

